# My boss bought a new project



## fernballan (Aug 14, 2020)

A trailer that has gone off the road


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 14, 2020)

Does that mean you are the lucky one that fixes it?


----------



## fernballan (Aug 15, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> Does that mean you are the lucky one that fixes it?


Japp 
It's quite fun to fix something that everyone says is not possible


----------



## fernballan (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## fernballan (Aug 29, 2020)

Klar


----------

